# UN Gun Ban Conference Results



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

Great news! (at least for now)....

That's awesome, thanks for sharing with us all! I'll admit to being both a bit surprised and very happy with this news! 

Though I fully expect them to continue, and I'd guess they're betting on a new US President helping their cause in the next election??

Thoughts?


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

I just don't see the worry. No treaty can trump the Constitution. The 2nd amendment has a decent chance of being applied as written with this SCOTUS.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

The UN Scum are the reason why All honest Americans ought to own weapons-including serious weapons for dealing with Scum if need be


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> The UN Scum are the reason why All honest Americans ought to own weapons-including serious weapons for dealing with Scum if need be


You got that right. If there isn't enough room in the coombe bunker you can come up to the marvin bunker. it recent years I do not see the benefit if being in the UN for the US. They always want us to be the police and don't like the way we run our country. I guess thats why they want us to be the police now that i think about it. my new avitar kind of fits this topic for sure


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Marvin said:


> You got that right. If there isn't enough room in the coombe bunker you can come up to the marvin bunker. it recent years I do not see the benefit if being in the UN for the US. They always want us to be the police and don't like the way we run our country. I guess thats why they want us to be the police now that i think about it. my new avitar kind of fits this topic for sure



Its a collective front of loserdom spewing envy towards countries that can actually feed their own people. As one writer once noted, the UN Is two billion lazy ******s represented by 2 thousand bigmouthed liberals


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> Its a collective front of loserdom spewing envy towards countries that can actually feed their own people. As one writer once noted, the UN Is two billion lazy ******s represented by 2 thousand bigmouthed liberals


Great description!!

I saw a UN peace keeping force once. I felt sorry for them. They could not throw their rocks that far. They need to hire more palestinains...them suckers can chuck some rocks.:tongue


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Marvin said:


> Great description!!
> 
> I saw a UN peace keeping force once. I felt sorry for them. They could not throw their rocks that far. They need to hire more palestinains...them suckers can chuck some rocks.:tongue


Yep, the CIncinnati Reds ought to send some scouts over there-I bet some of those guys have an easy 95MPH fastball


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

Jim C said:


> Yep, the CIncinnati Reds ought to send some scouts over there-I bet some of those guys have an easy 95MPH fastball


Geaux Reds!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

PMantle said:


> Geaux Reds!



If they still had guys like the "Nasty Boys" (Dibble et al-think 1990 WS closers) they would have a 14 game lead over the Central. The BullPen sucks big time


----------

